# Has anyone used a pay-for-blocks script service? How was it?



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

I know there are services that you pay per week and they use proxy server and scripts to get you blocks. You have a log in on their site and you can set filters and such to customize what you get. 

Just wanted to know if anyone has used a service like and if you got any emails or deactivated from it?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Those sites will get you blocked. I don't believe anyone has been deactivated from scripting yet. But a driver at my station has been on several 2-4 week forced vacations.


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Those sites will get you blocked. I don't believe anyone has been deactivated from scripting yet. But a driver at my station has been on several 2-4 week forced vacations.


but aren't those sites using scripts? they just set it up for you for a fee, no?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Those sites will get you blocked. I don't believe anyone has been deactivated from scripting yet. But a driver at my station has been on several 2-4 week forced vacations.


There's someone here who was permanently soft blocked. Not deactivated. Just can't see normal blocks.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

T


konoplya said:


> I know there are services that you pay per week and they use proxy server and scripts to get you blocks. You have a log in on their site and you can set filters and such to customize what you get.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone has used a service like and if you got any emails or deactivated from it?


They work. I know, I've used one. You can most definitely get deactivated from using them. It all depends on how good your service is. But if its a good service they are going to charge you a lot of money, at which point you would be better off working minimum wage...


----------



## Lol (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol .. I have sent screenshots with the FREP icon to support .. I am still active ... all this blocking is FAKE NEWS


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

Its very much real. Also the support you contact is mostly Indian and they don't even know what Frep is, let alone care about it.


----------

